# Pen Turning books - recommendation needed



## Mack C. (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello all; Here is a list of 6 Pen Turning books I am considering purchasing.

1. Pens From the Wood Lathe by Dick Sing
2. Dick Sing Returns by Dick Sing
3. Turning Pens and Pencils by Dale Nish, Rex Burningham & Kip Christensen
4. Pen Turners Workbook "Revised" by Barry Gross
5. Pen Making Made Simple by Tom Stults
6. Turning Pens & Desk Accessories by Mike Cripps

Your comments, please both pro & con! 

Is there one or more I have missed and should consider? I have been turning for nearly a year now, ~100 pens of most styles. I would like to branch out into more complicated segmented pens and the like.

I don't intend purchasing them all at once. What should be my first purchase in your opinion?

I am also open as well to purchasing used from any forum member if you have any for sale.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2008)

I have and like #3 and also recomend the videos from Rex and Kip. Penn State Industries used to offer a free CD and it shows pen turning in detail also and would recomend that as well. Also look in the library here you will find great articles and videos such as from Ed Davidson ( YO Yo Spin)


----------



## Emerson Smith (Oct 30, 2008)

*# 3 looks good to me*

Just got the book Turning pens and pencils.  Am brand new to the hobby...and got the book 2 days ago for Birthday gift.  Haven't gotten through it yet; but looks quite detailed and supported with great images. Looking forward to making my first pen.  Just saving up for some equipment.  Best to you....Emerson


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 30, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> I have and like #3 and also recomend the videos from Rex and Kip. Penn State Industries used to offer a free CD and it shows pen turning in detail also and would recomend that as well. Also look in the library here you will find great articles and videos such as from Ed Davidson ( YO Yo Spin)


John T.; Thanks muchly. I will look them up.

Now let's see how good your memory is. We did some business a few years back through the WOOD forum. I can't recall exactly what. It may have been an exchange of plans or the like. There was no money changed hands. Recall anything?


----------



## Scott (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Mack,

I have most of these books.  If you're looking for one out of all of these, I'd suggest Turning Pens and Pencils by Rex and Kip.  It's still one of the best overall references for basic penturning.

You said you have turned about 100 pens so far, so I think I'm safe in saying that none of these books will provide you with the information you need to really advance your penturning.  You will find things in each of these books that you didn't know before, and they will help you make pens better, but at the end of the day, they are all about basic penturning, and by now you know most of that.  I also have to say there really isn't a book out there that adequately deals with advanced penturning.  But never fear - there is hope!

As you are reading this message, you happen to be right in the middle of the best educational resource available anywhere on the topic of advanced penturning!  The International Association of Penturners (IAP) - this website - is your best resource for taking your penturning that next step, and all the steps after that!  This site is updated all the time, and it is free!  Visit the articles section.  Check out Ed Davidson's videos.  But what's really fun to do is to pick a design you'd like to try out of the Show Off Your Pen forum, and drop that person an E-Mail and ask how they did it?  There's a good chance they'll be willing to share, and you might even make a new friend at the same time.

Back to the topic of books.  We are currently, slowly (my fault) working on producing a book on advanced penturning.  It's a ways off, but we're excited about the possibilities it presents.  As for currently available books, I have bought quite a few off of Ebay, and the rest off of Amazon.

I wish you good luck!

Scott.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 31, 2008)

mackc said:


> John T.; Thanks muchly. I will look them up.
> 
> Now let's see how good your memory is. We did some business a few years back through the WOOD forum. I can't recall exactly what. It may have been an exchange of plans or the like. There was no money changed hands. Recall anything?




Mack

I am sorry but my memory is very bad. I forgot what I had for dinner tonight. I hope it turned out well.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 1, 2008)

Books? Books? I agree with Scott, you're right in the middle of the best "book" there is, the IAP membership and library. And best of all, IT'S FREE!!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 1, 2008)

Mack, I have the Pen Turner's Workbook.  If you want some really nice photos of pens it's a good book but you have been making them long enough I don't think you would get much out of it now.  Save your pennies for one of the other ones recommended.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 3, 2008)

I have them all, the best one I think is Pens from the Wood Lathe by Dick Sing followed closely by Pen Turners Workbook Revised by Barry Gross.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 3, 2008)

While all the books you are looking at are fine for someone just learning to turn pens , you are already past what these books teach . 
Save your money and buy a new skew or blanks or kits .... This forum is one of the best places to learn more advanced types of pen turning . 
The Library here at the IAP has dozens if not hundreds of articles on doing everything from segmenting to kitless pens , just do a search for the topic you want more information about and you will most likely find many pages of information on your subject .
The other place to try is The Penmakers Guild . There you will find Articles and Tutorials on most advanced penmaking subjects , Here's the link http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles.htm
And if you still feel a need to spend money you can always send it to me , small bills only :devil:


----------

